# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Vikky Lightley & Robby Gordon

## nicnak

Congrats to my little sis and Robby on their wedding today , hope you both had a wonderful day and night & best wishes and love for the future! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## BRIE

Thank you we had an amazing day xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------

